# Fishing mb



## oldbear 12 (May 27, 2009)

Going to be in mb next week 
,how is the fishing. Do I need a lic. for surf fishing.

Thanks Oldbear 12:fishing:


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

If the water is nice you should find some fish. No license required til after June 30th.


----------



## wiggles (May 12, 2009)

SmoothLures said:


> If the water is nice you should find some fish. No license required til after June 30th.


Is that a new law, that was just passed? Wil you need a license to fish off a pier as well?


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Yes it was just passed and will go into effect after June 30th when all licenses expire. You won't need one from the big piers on the ocean, but for docks that don't charge you, you will. It's less than $15 for out of staters for the whole license year (July 1-June 30).


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

its for 16 and over, right? looks like i get another year of free fishing


----------



## Southern Man (Oct 28, 2007)

SmoothLures said:


> Yes it was just passed and will go into effect after June 30th when all licenses expire. You won't need one from the big piers on the ocean, but for docks that don't charge you, you will. *It's less than $15 for out of staters for the whole license year (July 1-June 30).*


http://www.scstatehouse.gov/sess118_2009-2010/bills/470.htm


SECTION 1. Article 5, Chapter 9, Title 50 of the 1976 Code is amended by adding:

"Section 50-9-560. (A) For the privilege of recreational fishing in the saltwaters of this State: 


(3) a nonresident shall purchase an annual recreational saltwater fishing license for thirty-five dollars, of which one dollar may be retained by the issuing agent; and

(4) in lieu of obtaining an annual recreational saltwater fishing license, a nonresident may purchase a temporary recreational saltwater fishing license valid for fourteen specified consecutive days for eleven dollars, of which one dollar may be retained by the issuing agent.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh wow, didn't know they raised the price. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## TechFisher (Oct 22, 2008)

Southern Man, SmoothLures,

Any status/reports on how folks are doing in MB/MI? Sat-Tues forecast for the area seems to be good except for the last part of the week.

Father-in-law likes to go for the spot, and I go for all others. We always go in the fall, so I'm trying to get him there in the spring this time.


----------



## pogeymoe (May 5, 2009)

here is my advice for fishing anywhere on the strand in june: you can never go wrong using a 2 hook bottom rig baited with small pieces of shrimp.a 3 hook rig is fine as well.IF you can find/afford bloodworms they work great and were the bait of choice back in the day.on the beach just cast out as far as you like and wait.hold your rod and just wait.you will catch whitting,spot,pinfish,and sometimes a pompano.june is a good month for bottom fishing(surf/pier).i catch more whitting than anything.

in the inlets i like a two hook drift rig with 2 #2 kahle hooks. buy or catch mud minnows.drift in ant local creek or inlet slowly.you will catch flounder but remember the size limits!


----------



## Southern Man (Oct 28, 2007)

pogey moe said:


> here is my advice for fishing anywhere on the strand in june: you can never go wrong using a 2 hook bottom rig baited with small pieces of shrimp.a 3 hook rig is fine as well.IF you can find/afford *bloodworms they work great *and were the bait of choice back in the day.on the beach just cast out as far as you like and wait.hold your rod and just wait.you will catch whitting,spot,pinfish,and sometimes a pompano.june is a good month for bottom fishing(surf/pier).i catch more whitting than anything.
> 
> in the inlets i like a two hook drift rig with 2 #2 kahle hooks. buy or catch mud minnows.drift in ant local creek or inlet slowly.you will catch flounder but remember the size limits!


As a substitute for blood worms Fishbites ( they will be pink in the store but turn bright red once in the water) me and my buddy caught a 48 qt cooler of Spots, during the Fall Spot run on a pack and a half of them.


----------



## Southern Man (Oct 28, 2007)

TechFisher said:


> Southern Man, SmoothLures,
> 
> Any status/reports on how folks are doing in MB/MI? Sat-Tues forecast for the area seems to be good except for the last part of the week.
> 
> Father-in-law likes to go for the spot, and I go for all others. We always go in the fall, so I'm trying to get him there in the spring this time.


To be honest, when I have had time to fish the wind has been so bad, I have not been surf fishing this year. Me and my buddy went once to the creeks (Boat fishing) caught a couple of slot Spot Tails, a couple of under two lb Blues, 18 Flounder but only two keepers. ( Man I hate throwing back those 13 3/4" Flounder)


----------



## TechFisher (Oct 22, 2008)

OldBear, Hope your trip works fine. I hope to be in MI in a couple weeks. The locals are good at helping us out-of-towners. I'm hearing you should be able to get some good deals on rooms, and I don't think the fires in the MB last month affected too much. Several reports talk about murky water, maybe due to the current weather pattern. The beach nourishment done in January shouldn't be a factor. Other threads are reporting spots and blues on the piers, especially further south.

Southern, Need to use those new government rulers. They know how to "shrink" things.

My father-in-law, Dink, has fished MI for spot for over 25 yrs (he used to race there in MB) and has always used worms (from Inlet Convenience most of the time). One of his fishing buddies (Elliot) would get blood worms and he would always chide him on the cost and said it wouldn't help him get more fish. Dink always outfished him.

A couple years ago I turned him onto the Fishbite bloodworms. He swears by them now. He always makes sure I get a pack before we head down there. We've had many Fall days catching up in the hundreds of spot (But I'm trying to get trout or something else at the same time, so I always have two poles hanging.)

Another longtime fishing buddy (Austin) no longer on earth, would get squid. Austin had a bad habit of leaving the squid pack on the boat, opened to the fresh air. So you can guess what the boat smelled like in the morning.

If you ever see a deep blue Lowes jon boat, side console, in the MI inlet, two guys in their 60s-70s and one in the 50s, that's probably us. I'll try and find those 14"+ flounder.

Greg C.


----------



## oldbear 12 (May 27, 2009)

Thanks everone for the help were are the nearest bait shops.


----------



## TechFisher (Oct 22, 2008)

Perry's (3965 Highway 17 Business) and Inlet Convenience (4463 Highway 17 Business) are in MI.


----------

